# Regular Season Game 4: Houston Rockets @ Dallas Mavericks



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

​*(3-0)/(2-1)*

When/Where:
*Monday, November 5, 7:30 p.m. CST*
*American Airlines Center*​












































*Alston / McGrady / Battier / Hayes / Yao*














































*Harris / Jones / Howard / Nowitzki / Diop*


*Preview

Since arriving in Houston, Rockets coach Rick Adelman has been asked about a dozen times how his team stacks up against Texas' other two NBA franchises.

He's always had the same answer.

"Right now, we're the third best team in Texas," Adelman said. "We're trying to move up with those guys."

They'll get an early chance to get a jump on the state championship race.

The Rockets will begin a two-game swing against Texas' other two franchises Monday night when they visit the Dallas Mavericks at American Airlines Center. Tip time is slated for 7:30 p.m.

The matchup against the Mavericks is the first of back-to-back games against Dallas and San Antonio. After Monday night's game in Dallas, the Rockets will return home for a showdown against the league's defending champs.

Since the Mavericks emerged as a playoff-caliber team in the late 1990s, the Rockets haven't finished ahead of either Dallas or San Antonio in the division standings since 1998-99. They've also struggled against both teams in head-to-head matchups, losing 13 of their past 16 games against their state rivals.

Houston, though, might have its most capable team of surpassing at least one of those two franchises this season. Behind a new coaching staff and retooled roster, the Rockets have opened the season 3-0 for the first time since their 57-win campaign in 1996-97.

"They're our division rivals and they're teams worth trying to catch," Rockets forward Shane Battier said. "But we don't believe in statement games. It's still early in the season. It's about improving and trying to win two tough games."

The Mavericks and Spurs certainly haven't gotten any weaker since the Rockets last saw them.

San Antonio is the league's defending champion after winning its fourth title in nine years in May, while the Mavericks are coming off a franchise-best 67 wins in 2006-07.

Both are among the favorites for the Western Conference crown this season.

"That's the cream of the crop," Rockets star Tracy McGrady said. "That's the best in the league right there. If we want to be mentioned in the same breathe as Dallas and San Antonio, we have to come out and prove that we can beat those teams. We'll see what happens."

The Rockets will first get a look at the Mavs.

Despite thumping Dallas in their home opener last season, the Rockets have struggled against the Mavs. They have lost eight of last nine against the Mavericks and haven't won in Big D since winning a playoff game there in 2005.

The Mavericks did some minor tweaking in the offseason by adding veterans Eddie Jones and Trenton Hassell. But essentially, the Rockets are facing the same team that has given them recent fits. Dirk Nowitzki, the league's reigning MVP, headlines that cast.

"We're really going to get a good test," Rockets forward Chuck Hayes said. "They're going to hand it to us. They've got the MVP and they won more games last year than anyone else. It's going to be good test."

The Rockets will certainly get another chance to see how they measure up against Texas' other two franchises. Right now, they know where they stand.

"Dallas is one of the tops teams in the NBA and San Antonio is the World Champions, so this is definitely going to be a good test for us," Rockets guard Mike James said. "But it doesn't matter what we talk about, it's what we do on the court against them."*


_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

This will be a test to see if we can compete with one of the top team.


----------



## Block (Apr 22, 2007)

why aren't we the favorite in betting odds? Is there something i don't see?? wtf?


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

One thing I don't want to see Again is Stevie Ruining our _MOJO_ by sulking on the sidelines. He needs to perk up and be a cheerleader like all the other guys on the bench:cheer: work on his game, work his way into the rotation and get off this "I'm still the franchise, I built the Toyota Ctr BSpit. . .and work like everybody else", he's become such a freaking glamorized ballplayer???:nonono: 

First off, I think Yao will *DOMINATE THEIR HAPLESS BIGMEN*, then I want to see *TMAC EMBARRASS DIRK TONIGHT *& show that he did NOT deserve that MVP trophy, YES there I said it! :devil2: Word to your mother's uncle. . .:wordyo:


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

This is going to be a really hard 2 days. Dallas first, then the next night the Spurs. What a terrible back to back


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Let's get the Mavs! 4-0 is coming our way.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

id like to see the texas champion receive some sort of accolade, much like the astros vs rangers series in the MLB, jus purely based on the regular season record against each other

oh and GO ROX 4-0


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I think we have the team to stop Dallas. Dallas are favourites because they set records last season and got (I think) the 6th best record ever. And their team hasnt changed much.
Also they have only lost one game this season.

These next two games are against the NBA favourites. They are big games.

Stopping Dirk is key.
I hope Scola & Chuck match up well against him.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

hroz said:


> Stopping Dirk is key.
> I hope Scola & Chuck match up well against him.


We got Battier on Dirk.

This game will see if we're really up there. GO ROCKETS GO.


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

i see a win, who is going to stop yao seriously

and tmac has the hot hands

and they dont have a very strong backcourt so should be a few open shots for rafer and james, they just have to make it now


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

chn353 said:


> i see a win, *who is going to stop yao seriously*
> 
> and tmac has the hot hands
> 
> and they dont have a very strong backcourt so should be a few open shots for rafer and james, they just have to make it now


i hate to say it but diop has been a swatting machine, yao mite run in to some trouble


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Tonight: Rockets at Mavericks

When/where: 7:30 p.m.; American Airlines Center. 

TV/radio: FSNH; 610 AM and in Spanish on 850 AM.

Rockets update: The Rockets are 3-0 for the first time since 1996-97. They have lost 15 of their past 20 games against Dallas. They blew out the Mavericks in the second game of last season, with Yao Ming scoring 36 points. Yao missed the other three games against Dallas, with the Rockets losing all three.

Mavericks update: The Mavericks expect to have their planned starting lineup together for the first time this season. Josh Howard returned from his two-game suspension Saturday, scoring 27 points. Devin Harris, who was out Saturday against the Kings because of a thigh bruise, is expected to be ready. Even with several injuries (Devean George and Erick Dampier are out), the Mavericks remain deep, with Jason Terry, Jerry Stackhouse and Brandon Bass playing off the bench.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Back to back with our Texas cousins, then its the match-up of the century: Yao v.s. Yi!!!!!!

I think we'll win this, just simply because Avery Johnson will not be ready for our Adelman-ran offense yet.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> Back to back with our Texas cousins, then its the match-up of the century: Yao v.s. Yi!!!!!!
> 
> I think we'll win this, *just simply because Avery Johnson will not be ready for our Adelman-ran offense yet*.


are we even ready for the offense yet, we havent exactly used it to the intended effect yet


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

CrackerJack said:


> are we even ready for the offense yet, we havent exactly used it to the intended effect yet


Well I would guess unleashing James off the bench is part of the equation  And T-Mac's now able to concentrate more on scoring than setting everyone else up. Other than that... yah, I guess we're not exactly the offensive juggernauts we've hoped to become yet


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

REALITY CHECK! This is only game 4 of the season.


Yes, let's be fired up.
Yes, let's hope the rockets have a good showing.
Yes, let's hope TMac goes off.
Yes, let's hope our new additions are the difference in the game and we win.
BUT, if we loose it isn't the end of the season. This team is still trying to figure things out. My only concern tonight is that the officials call the game evenly. I'll let the chips fall where they may. If we make it through November at 12 and 5 or better I will be a happy fan.

All I'm saying is don't crush the team if we loose. GO ROCKETS!:clap2:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

This is going to be a great game, but.... unfortunately, most mavs fans couldn't care less about the regular season.

If Rox wins, great! If Dallas wins, great....


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

For fun, I'll put some money on the Rox+5.

Hope I lose though.... :biggrin:


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

edwardcyh said:


> For fun, I'll put some money on the Rox+5.
> 
> Hope I lose though.... :biggrin:


Of course you want the Rockets to win. haha.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Does anyone have a link?


----------



## fryjol (Aug 13, 2002)

I want a link to watch it online. Anyone?


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Yao @ the Buzzer! 20ft turnaround?! WOW


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

AllEyezonTX said:


> Yao @ the Buzzer! 20ft turnaround?! WOW


What a good first two points.

Hopefully, this will get Yao fired up!!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Yao is more focued on runnin more than scoring, if Dallas slows it down - Yao dominates


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

11-4 Dallas winning bench scoring pts.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

thats what losing in the 1st Rd gets you, DIrk - no respect!

Yao is NOW!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Bonzi is not shooting good, im glad hes out. 

Also, Yao needs more shots, I am starting to not like him in the high post. A player with Yao's skill set needs to be down low.


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Ah, not to be a pessimist, but we should be up by a LOT. The Mavs have about 11 TOs, right?

We need to capitalize on those! I hope Adelman talks about that during the half.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

51-50 @ the Half - Yao w/ 12pts / Tmac 19pts


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

AZNoob said:


> Ah, not to be a pessimist, but we should be up by a LOT. The Mavs have about 11 TOs, right?
> 
> We need to capitalize on those! I hope Adelman talks about that during the half.



Yeah, we have several (14) FastBreak pts because of it....


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Woot! Hope this transcends into a win!


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

fryjol said:


> I want a link to watch it online. Anyone?


Use that MyP2P site


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Also, Yao needs more shots, I am starting to not like him in the high post. A player with Yao's skill set needs to be down low.


Yeah. He's always a problem for Dallas. We need to be getting him the ball down low a lot more. They're doubling him heavily, and when he does get it in the right place it's creating opportunities. We wasted far too many possessions with him doing basically nothing. If he's not near the basket, he's not going to get offensive rebounds either. Right now he's not scoring from the high post or making many productive passes.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

TVKoo>Cable TV>Hong Kong Football (the one with the largest number)

is in English.

We should be up by a lot, but whatever. It's an exciting close game.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

****ing typical!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Hakeem said:


> Yeah. He's always a problem for Dallas. We need to be getting him the ball down low a lot more. They're doubling him heavily, and when he does get it in the right place it's creating opportunities. We wasted far too many possessions with him doing basically nothing. If he's not near the basket, he's not going to get offensive rebounds either. Right now he's not scoring from the high post or making many productive passes.


A lot of times I have seen Juwan Howard on him this game. Its Juwan .3 blocks per game over his career Howard 

But I am glad I am not the only one who sees this as well. Rockets now are -9 on the boards


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

WTF is YAO OUT???


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

70-70 - it's a tight one, Dallas got foul trouble


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Tmac with a 3!


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

bronx43 said:


> WTF is YAO OUT???


Scola at C means we have no interior defense. That little stretch hurt us.

And T-Mac needs to attack the rim more. Diop's defense in the middle has been impressive, though.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

JT$ just ended the 3rd on a 7-0 run by HIMSELF!


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Wow, this is pathetic if we lose this. We have Dirk in foul trouble, and Yao shooting 7/9 from the field.


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

This is terrible. 

We better step it up for final 12 minutes.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Just started watching the game. I like the fact that Houston went at Dirk and Howard and got them into foul trouble. We need to put them away.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Help me out with something, was that Yi in that commercial about 361.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

uh-oh Yao down, ankle injury


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

great, Yao is down


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

NOOOOOOOOO, Yao looks like he tweaked his ankle.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Please Yao Be Okay


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Oh crap...Yao...


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

DAMN IT!:azdaja:


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

19pts 10rbs 2blk for BIG YAO


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Man, I hate when they show those ankle rolling plays.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

If Bonzi shoots another shot outside of 6 feet we will loose this game.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

bonzi needs not not be on the floor


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

This is just unbelievable. Terry is in a "Nba Jam" zone.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

That is some BS. Chuck had position and kept Diop from going over his back.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

PUT DEKE on I dont like the CHuck Luis front court


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

NOTE I also thought that was a bad call.

But the front court is too small.

TMAC is taller than both of them


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Tmac gets "Hassled" And 1!


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

BS call. Luther got all ball. Basket good, NO free throw.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

AND1 for TMAC.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Get Luther outta there.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

89-88 Hayes gets called for nothing - Great Game!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

these damn refs are terrible!


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Chuck is getting fu##ed! I thought you had to be a man to play down low.

I understand that the positions in the NBA are changing but the idea of what a power forward should be should not change. If a SG or SF is playing the PF spot and gets thrown to the ground by a real PF then that's just to bad.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Inlet pass was too slow.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Sweet Dime (8), TMac


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

We have no fire.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

I freak'in hate that our intensity is lacking. This bites.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Diop thinks he is a star. Yao needs to flush one on him. We need to foul Howard and Dirk out NOW!!!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Our typical 4th quarter collapse has just happened*


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

I'm not liking this Adelman offense so far. Yao up top is useless.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

DANG Dagger Threes


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

This is not good for my blood pressure. I am about to go out to my garage and break something.

AND YES, I was the person who said early in the thread that the rockets loosing wasn't the end of the world BUT, I also said we need to have a good showing and getting blown out at the end of the game is not a good showing.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

That ugly 4th quarter has shown her face


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Looks like we're still the third best team in Texas.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

**** that Dirk 3 killed us but hopefully Josh Howard is dead.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

wow mike james is just as much of a bonehead as rafer is in the clutch, rick has to put franchise on seriously alston was ineffective as usual and james was even worse this game


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Yao has received the ball down low about twice in the entire second half.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

we still got 3 more att. this season - I already had us losing one of these


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Adelman is making Yao worthless. I am really starting to get sick and tired of it


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Bs Call On Yao!


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

Another 4th quarter disappointment


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

THis is pathetic. Yao should have been destroying the Dallas interior this game.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

7 point game let's go.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

why do we suck in 4th quarters and what a **** call on yao, i really cant see us putting away San An when we play them


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Screw this.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Finally Yao gets it down low and we immediately score.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Diop gets away with murder under the boards.


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

K...well...its pretty much over...

Tmac and Yao should pad their stats, lol...

We had a nail biter 5 min left in the 4th...and then the ball stopped going to Yao...


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Francis can't be worst than this, can he?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Hakeem said:



> Finally Yao gets it down low and we immediately score.


what a coincidence...Sigh


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Come on T-Mac 13 in 35.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

JVG's old tactics woulda won this game.


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

^ No they wouldn't. Thats the truth. The game prob would have gone "Dal 90 Hou 82" but we wouldn't have won.

And Yao really needs to complain to Coach A about being at the top of the key for every single play. Yao is immensely better in the low post than high key.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I dont understand what our game plan was in the last few minutes

Dirk had 5 fouls, Howard had 5 fouls and we didn't attack them. Nor did we go into Yao at all until under a minute left.
Instead we took long bad shots, and got really lazy. Sure we had some bad calls, but we shouldn't have been in that situation to begin with.

I am really not liking Yao being in the high post. Not at all. That is not where he needs to be, he isn't Webber or Divac. he is Yao, and Yao is almost automatic down in the low post.


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

^ Seriously. If Adelman wants a big man to be top of the key, put SCOLA at the top! He is a great passer as well!


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

New coach, new teammates, same old problems.


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

Yeah I was really excited when I saw the Mavs had all these players in foul trouble. But the only person I saw Tmac go after was Hassel


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

AZNoob said:


> ^ No they wouldn't. Thats the truth. The game prob would have gone "Dal 90 Hou 82" but we wouldn't have won.
> 
> And Yao really needs to complain to Coach A about being at the top of the key for every single play. Yao is immensely better in the low post than high key.


That's why we woulda won this game. Diop cannot handle Yao down low. Having Yao up top is useless, as it only takes time off the clock. Yao shot lights out this game but he had too few touches. Yao woulda absolutely torn up the Dallas interior.


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

We had no excuse NOT to win this game. They had more turnovers. Their best players had more fouls than our best players. 

The only thing that Dallas had going for them was their crowd. Guaranteed, if Yao was low post the majority of this game, it would be us winning.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

Why do we always manage to screw up the forth quarter?


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Well, we face San Antonio tomorrow. Today was against a more offensive team...tomorrow is clamp down, grind it out defense. 

If we can't beat SA in our house tomorrow, our Rox confidence will go wayy down. And Coach A is gonna have to do some things.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Also, I would like to add that Yao only took 12 shots tonight, and 4 FT's. He needs *AT LEAST* 18-20 shots with the majority of them being down in his zone.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

JVG would have won this game. Yao is the reason why we are even competitive with Dallas. Other than Phoenix, we should be their toughest opponent. Not having Yao post up again and again made no sense. He wasn't tired. He was hitting that jump hook. They were doubling hard, leaving our guys open on the perimeter. Instead, we pissed away the second half by letting T-Mac jack up contested jumpers in the third and allowing anyone not named Yao to try anything in the fourth. Just a bewildering gameplan.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Damn when Yao is off we go with a 6'8 & 6'6 guy as a front court.

We need Deke out there for the 10mins Yao isnt.
Also we only got the ball to Yao for 12 shots when he made 9 of them?????
Yao should have taken atleast 25 shots. Dish him the ball more.

I also please lets check out the franchise. I want to see him in a real game.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Mateo said:


> New coach, new teammates, same old problems.


Not really. With JVG, our problem, especially against Dallas, was guard production. But here Mike James took more shots than Yao. Bonzi had 7 attempts in 16 mins.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

How can Yao go off when McGrady is taking 31 shots and only making 12 of them?


----------



## MaxaMillion711 (Sep 6, 2005)

When it came to winning time, I felt that McGrady took too many jumpers and made a crucial turnover that really cost them the game, pretty lazy basketball. When they dumped it down to Yao that one time, he immediately and easily scored. I think Yao should be #1 and have TMac work OFF of Yao instead of the other way around.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

AZNoob said:


> Well, we face San Antonio tomorrow. Today was against a more offensive team...tomorrow is clamp down, grind it out defense.
> 
> If we can't beat SA in our house tomorrow, our Rox confidence will go wayy down. And Coach A is gonna have to do some things.


That's why if JVG was coach, we woulda won this game.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Hakeem said:


> JVG would have won this game. Yao is the reason why we are even competitive with Dallas. Other than Phoenix, we should be their toughest opponent. Not having Yao post up again and again made no sense. He wasn't tired. He was hitting that jump hook. They were doubling hard, leaving our guys open on the perimeter. Instead, we pissed away the second half by letting T-Mac jack up contested jumpers in the third and allowing anyone not named Yao to try anything in the fourth. Just a bewildering gameplan.


Exactly. I'm beginning to think that Adelman's offense isn't the best idea for this team. I'm quietly wanting Gundy back.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

bronx43 said:


> Exactly. I'm beginning to think that Adelman's offense isn't the best idea for this team. I'm quietly wanting Gundy back.


lets not go that far. I like our offense, it just does not need Yao operating up in the high post all the time. Other then that, I like what the others have done so far.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> lets not go that far. I like our offense, it just does not need Yao operating up in the high post all the time. Other then that, I like what the others have done so far.


I really don't see a big difference between JVG's offense and Adelman's offense with the exception of Mike James and Yao's high post.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Well, JVG knew this team pretty well since he had been here for four years. Adelman is still trying to "learn" what this team is all about. We should give him time to do that. With all respect, I think we could have done better. All the supporting players did not have their good game today other than Head who had a 3-3 100% field goal anyway.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

rox showed good moxy out there. mavs are still the better team because theyve been battle tested in the playoffs year after year despite choking last year. and it showed tonight with their clutch baskets in the 4th. but the rockets are really only a step behind the NBA's elite teams. no 4th quarter meltdown and we wouldve won the game. so the key this year to find a way to maintain our composure and run the offense in the 4th quarter. TMAC is stepping up finally for all 4 quarters of play.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

bronx43 said:


> I really don't see a big difference between JVG's offense and Adelman's offense with the exception of Mike James and Yao's high post.


The ball movement and the level of involvement of the supporting cast are good. It makes us less predictable, eases the load on McGrady and Yao, and limits our exposure to suffering in tough matchups.

But how much better would our offense have looked last season had Bonzi, James and Scola been there? We certainly would have beaten the Jazz and very likely have made it to the Conference Finals.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

Hakeem said:


> The ball movement and the level of involvement of the supporting cast are good. It makes us less predictable, eases the load on McGrady and Yao, and limits our exposure to suffering in tough matchups.
> 
> But how much better would our offense have looked last season had Bonzi, James and Scola been there? We certainly would have beaten the Jazz and very likely have made it to the Conference Finals.



agreed with the guy above, it's like the same offense except yao gets touches in the high post. That and the only other difference between this and the JVG offense is that James and Bonzi play so they take more shots. And luther head is now dead weight.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Ouch!


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

hey, i was just wondering...with the way t-mac is scoring, i think he can average 27 or 28 points even with yao around.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Spurs will slow it down & we should get Yao his regular #'s tonight @ Home



> Just one game on the NBA schedule yesterday, a back-and-forth contest between the Rockets and Mavs that had a little playoff atmosphere going. With no one outside of the Big Two putting in work for Houston and with Dallas’ home-court advantage, it was one of those games where T-Mac would’ve had to put up 40-something for his squad to win. This wasn’t that night, though, because his shot wasn’t falling. *Mac is capable of having monster nights that are still efficient; this time it took him 20 shots before reaching the 20-point mark, and he ended up jacking 31 times to end up with 35 points … *
> 
> Key fourth-quarter sequence: Luis Scola left Dirk (19 pts) wide open on the wing for a three, and after Rick Adelman pulled Scola on the ensuing dead ball, Shane Battier and Skip misplayed a pick-and-roll and left Dirk wide open again for a midrange J …
> 
> ...


----------

